# Ballpoint vs Rollerball vs Fountain



## Tomspens (Oct 17, 2010)

Which has been your best selling pens: Ballpoint, Rollerball, or Fountain?


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Ballpoint*

Ballpoint....then Rollerball, I don't do fountain yet.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 18, 2010)

Whatever the customer wants.  I haven't found any one pen more popular on a regular basis.  It depends on the crowd.


----------



## bradh (Oct 18, 2010)

I sell more ball point, mainly because they are usually less expensive.
Reviewing my sales the last couple years, about 10% were Fountain pens and 5% were Rollerball pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 18, 2010)

Most people use ballpoints---Bic-ish.

So, unless you SELL them on another alternative, they will look at your pen as a replacement for the type they are using now.

Even if you do try to SELL rollerballs, you will probably sell 6 or more ballpoints to every rollerball or fountain.


----------



## Mark (Oct 18, 2010)

BP for me too. Mostly due to the number of styles using BP that I carry. 

The only RB's that I keep stocked are the Zen and the Jr Retro / Majestic Jr. 

Also the Majestic, but the $ usaully makes that desirable to a specific type of customer.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Rollerballs, then ballpoint (which some switch to the gel refill -9000), then fountain pens.
Customers don't always know what they are looking for though - so if they are looking for a gift for someone else they will tend to roam toward the side of safety which for many will be the ballpoint side.   
Personally - I carry each in my purse and I write with each.  Part of this has to do with what setting I am writing in.  At work if I am in a hurry and going to be taking a lot of notes in a fast paced setting I will generally use either my roller or my ballpoint depending on how my hand is cramping.  If I am just signing off on things, I use my fountain.

_Linda_


----------

